# lyft & uber on the same iPhone



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

Now that uber allows to use personal iPhone s I'd like to know if you can actually run the two apps at the same time (uber/lyft) and would they work effectively at the same time. Thanks in advance


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

I would recommend, running them on separate phones but that just my opinion reason why is since lyft/uber both work an the same way say for an example if you get a request for a Lyft pick-up then after accepting that one you get a request for a uber pick-up at the same-time you would have to cancel either the lyft/uber ride. If running them on separate phones you'll have the better option of turning off either uber/lyft off depending on which system gets a ping first from a rider.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

They work fine together. I also have Sidecar open as well. No issues.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> They work fine together. I also have Sidecar open as well. No issues.


I run Lyft and Uber on the same phone also. Easier than using multiple devices.


----------



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you very much for the info.. I just hate the fact that im gonna
Have to go from galaxy for a iPhone.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

You don't have go to the Iphone. Uber released their app for Android.


----------



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

So when you have a request from Uber, do you turn the lyft app offline?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I used both on my iPhone. No problems. Except when you get two pings at the same time and either have to cancel or not accept one. 

Both bring up a notification with an option to open or close. Closing is does not reject the ping. It simply keeps you in whatever app your are in to then switch over and accept the ping. 

I always try to sign off of whichever platform I am not getting the ping from before accepting the other ping. In cases where I haven't I might forget or get another ping before I'm able to switch to that app and signoff. Anyway, point is you should be nimble. During busy enough times, I try to stay on only one, otherwise pings can come in fast and hurt your acceptance rating.


----------



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

I've been doing it for about 4 weeks and only had to cancel one ride because I completely forgot to turn the other off after being on a ride for a good 5 mins But so far I haven't got 2 pins at the same time


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Good information...


----------

